# Howdy, Folks!



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello, everyone! Obviously, I'm new. I wouldn't be posting in this thread, otherwise. I generally write macabre, strange, or twisted things. Oddly enough, I ended up writing a children's book and self-publishing it, and I'm working on another at the moment. :tongue: I have a fondness for the short story genre, but I'm also working on a novel called, "Punch," which is a very profane, very violent story, much in the same vein as, "Falling Down," but... ah... perhaps a good deal more brutal. One of my short stories received an Honorable Mention in "Glimmer Train."

Some more about me: (This is the boring part, so feel free to give it a skip. LOL) I am a US Army Panama and Desert Storm veteran. I served from 1987-1993. I was a flight medic on Hueys and Blackhawks. I am an avid reader, woodworker, scuba diver, artist, musician (piano, guitar, drums, vocals, and multi-track mixing), and a member of MENSA. I hold a black belt in Isshinryu karate, lived in Japan for ten years, and I'm fluent (self-taught) in Japanese and speak a little Arabic, Urdu, Korean, and Spanish. I ran a company for 17 years that supplied nozzle systems for injection molding of thermoplastics. I've since, thankfully, retired from that. I now work at an art studio owned by my mother-in-law, and I'm studying to be an art teacher. She is the one who did the illustrations for the children's book that I wrote, BTW.

I'm very pleased to be here, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone. Cheers!


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Amnesiac.

Catchy user name, I guess we will not have to worry about you holding any grudges.:eagerness: I find it interesting that you are into children's books considering your rather interesting background. It always helps to have some writing experience as well as lots of life experience to help produce future efforts.:thumbl:

In any case have a good look around the forums to see all that is going on. I realize there are a lot of boards but we like to segregate everything to provide specific places for various interests. If you have any question do not hesitate to ask. Good luck in your writing endeavours.8)


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you, Blade. I've been writing for years, but yes, the children's book foray is something quite new and unexpected. The story actually started out as a story involving adults and written _for_ adults, but my wife thought it would, with some editing, make a cute children's book, so.... there it is.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2015)

sigh..okkkk .. seriously intimidated by alllll of your achievements... I was going to say that I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. but you have a black belt...sooo... wellll, welcome! Hi, my name is Julia, and I hide out in the poetry thread... nice to meet you! I have not done the cool stuff that you have... you must have a lot of awesome stories about your adventures... so, I am looking forward to reading them... catch ya later.. enjoy, explore and have a blast..


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks, Julia! It's been quite an adventure, so far! I probably inadvertently sound like a braggart... I certainly don't mean to come across that way. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2015)

Noooo...absolutely not bagging... lol.. you have just been very .. busy! I admire that... I washed my car once... and...oh yeah.. I got a speeding ticket..but that's about all I have accomplished... oh and I am a horse thief... well, they were abusing him... sooo... still... not like scuba diving or flying a chopper..


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

Hahahaha... Well, I've only actually flown a chopper a few times, sitting in the copilot seat on the way home from a medevac. I'd be curious to hear about your rescue of the horse. People have no regard for animals. It makes me so angry. My heritage is Irish, English, and Crow Indian. There is no word in the Native American languages, as I understand it, for "animal." We are all animals -- One big family, and the ones with wings, four legs, or fins are all _the cousins. _​

(Oh yeah: My username -- I'm a fan of Radiohead, so...)


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2015)

Cherokee Nation and Irish traveler...on my Mothers side of the family... wellll, I tried to get help for this horse... but no one would get involved.. so I took him and hid him in my barn... the owners found him and shot him in front of me... then pressed charges...


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 25, 2015)

(_Peers up from bottom of pond...waves hello.  Disappears back into quantum pocket._)


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

View attachment 9850


----------



## Gumby (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome to WF, Amnesiac! That is quite a list of accomplishments you have there, great fodder for the fire of writing, I say.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks again, everyone. Glad to be here.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi there!

Your achievements kind of blew mine out of the water. Jeez! What a life! Good though, you must have some much inner material to mold your creative shapes with! 

Hope to hear more of you and see you post some stuff around the forums!

Cheers! = D


----------

